# My friend's Premier FIves for sale



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

A chance to own a very nice set. Thought an audiophile on here might be interested.

Conrad Johnson Premier Five mono block amplifiers | eBay


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Bill has done alot of work for me in the past. If these were/are HIS then they are most likely worth every penny he is asking.

Chuck


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> Bill has done alot of work for me in the past. If these were/are HIS then they are most likely worth every penny he is asking.
> 
> Chuck


My friend owned Excalibur in the 1980's, perhaps the top high end retail audio store in the country. He has a set of Koss 1As in his living room along with a set of Apogee Scintillas. 

Oddly enough....I'm sitting in Kennesaw as I type...over here by Town Center.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

rockytophigh said:


> My friend owned Excalibur in the 1980's, perhaps the top high end retail audio store in the country. He has a set of Koss 1As in his living room along with a set of Apogee Scintillas.
> 
> Oddly enough....I'm sitting in Kennesaw as I type...over here by Town Center.


And I'm working down in Boca Raton or I'd have you over to see my Conrad PV12 and a set of MV75-A1's running mono that Bill 'touched-up' for me. They run anything from GE 6550's, KT88's, KT90's, KT100's or KT120's.

Chuck


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I suffer from the result of poor timing....story of my life lol


----------

